# Resources > Education Center >  >  U.S. NCBI, NLM Information About Sleep

## Medevila

Information about Sleep - NIH Curriculum Supplement Series - NCBI Bookshelf

Very informative webpage on sleep. Some of it is common knowledge, but the evolution of sleep and brain activity sections intrigued me.

----------

